# Probably best to take a pass



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Sounds very similar to many of the issues I have with my Ryobi Belt/Disc sander. Which by the way, cost twice as much.


----------



## Tedstor (Mar 12, 2011)

I have the same HF sander. It does indeed suck. I've been meaning to donate it to the local re-store.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ill add my Craftsman belt / disc sander to the crap pile. Bogs down, belt wiggles all over, total garbo.

Ya win some ya lose some.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm seeing a disturbing pattern of crappy belt sanders. It makes me wonder if the Ryobi/Craftsman/Harbor Freight machines are all the same design and made in the same factory. It wouldn't be the first time I've heard of that.

I've never had a problem with the belt wiggling on mine. Once you set the tracking it stays set until you change the belt. I have had several instances of the sanding disc coming loose from the shaft even if I tightened it down hard.

If the table was straight and didn't jiggle so much I could live with the lack of horsepower. But doing anything precise with this thing has been impossible.

I didn't even bother using the belt and disc that came with it as I read they were universally terrible. I just bought some Diablo belts and discs as soon as I got it.

For what it's worth I have heard good things about Harbor Freight's larger, free standing belt/disc sander.


----------



## rexb (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks for the very complete review. I have been considering their larger belt sander. Like you just mentioned, it does get better reviews from what I have seen (although they have the same rating on Harbor Freight's site). It's good to know to avoid the smaller one.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

A guy on Youtube tweaks his to get better results.
How difficult would it be to replace the motor?
When on sale and with 20% off , you could get one for about $39.00. 
I almost bought one last week but I do not have a real use for it.


----------



## Blackpearl (Jan 11, 2011)

I have one and modified it to sharpen my lathe tools, for that I love it.

yes I have it stripped down so I can easily change the belt and braced everything to keep it at 90* but for what I use it for it is great.


----------



## MR_Cole (Jun 1, 2012)

I have found that the 4×36 belt sanders are very light duty machines. There are almost no great reviews on them. I have seen pretty good reviews on the harbor freight 6×48. maybe you should give that a try


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

I have this unit from about 20 yrs ago but it's the 6"x48" model. I also have the craftsman one. Both haven't changed much since then and they've both given good service. Consider the larger one.


----------



## BrandonW (Apr 27, 2010)

I have the Ryobi machine and boy is it heavy. I generally think all Ryobi stuff is crap, but I actually found the sander to be quite proficient. I've thrown a lot toward it but have never had issues with it bogging down. I also got it for half-price because it was opened. I don't really have any complaints with it.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

thanks for the review.


----------



## Fallon (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the smaller one. I'm lucky if I can get the belt to not run into the sides for more than 60 seconds. That is by far the worst part and enough reason not to buy it. Way under powered, crappy miter gauge, poor dust collection would be enough reason to hate it on their own, but pale in comparison to the inability to keep the belt from falling off or tearing itself to shreds on the side.

My brother inherited my grandfathers bigger Craftsman unit from decades ago… 6×48 probably. No pretense of dust collection, but it runs straight as an arrow with power for days. That ancient machine puts my harbor freight unit to shame in every way.

My replacement will probably be a 6×48 unit hoping it will not have the faults of the cheap small units. Maybe dig up an old Craftsman or something on Craigslist.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I have this same HF model. The review says it all. I can't figure out how to connect to the dust port so I handhold a hose connected to a Lowe's BucketMax as I sand with one hand.

For the price, it works OK for me. I have it sitting on a bench not bolted down. An option might be to mount it on a piece of plywood that can be clamped or screwed to the bench, then store away when not needed. At least, that is my plan.


----------



## SawdustSeamhead (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the review. I also have the same unit, and you're right on with its faults. I found it underpowered, but have learned to get by using a lighter touch. The miter gauge is incredibly light-weight and flimsy-I don't even use it. That being said, like many HF items, if you catch it on sale, and don't have sky-high expectations, it'll get you by. I have no plans to upgrade mine…


----------



## robertb574 (Jan 12, 2011)

I have the same item # but mine looks a little different. It is used mostly on metal (chisels & plane blades). It works good for this. Sanding wood on the belt has caused it to bog down when I pressed hard but never on the disk. The machine is stable and is not bolted down. There is no wobbling or shaking. The angle of the belt support housing is easy to adjust and has not slipped. No problems with belt tracking. The alignment of the table to the disk did take some doing. Dust collection - A dust mask is necessary even with the shop vac hooked up to it.

I bought this about 3-4 years ago for $49. I use it occasionally. It has performed well for me. Dust collection would be an issue if I used it more often. Under those circumstances I would try to improve dust collection but for now that is a low priority. Would I buy it again, knowing what I know now - Yes.


----------



## hcmthree (Mar 28, 2010)

I have had this sander for a couple of years. Disappointing, although what can you expect for $49 I guess. It is underpowered and imprecise, as others have said, with nonexistent dust collection. If someone already mentioned the recent article in the Dec. 2012 American Woodturner forgive my redundancy, but the article gives a very detailed write up of converting this sander into a dedicated turning tool sharpening station. I am planning on giving it a try, as I recently purchased a Ridgid oscillating spindle sander to replace the HF belt sander in my shop.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I thought about buying one of these but based on the review it sounds like I'd be better off taking a spare motor and building a disc sander.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

If you bought this to sand wood, then OK, I agree with you. HOWEVER, if you bought this to convert to a "belt sharpening system" then NO I do not agree. As a sharpening system it deserves 5-Stars IMO.

It is cheap and cheaply built but makes a great belt sharpener for turning tools, chisels, and handplane blades. Once the disc sander portion is replaced with an arbor and a honing wheel this thing rocks. This thing seems to perform as well as other sharpening systems that cost 8-10 times more. Is it perfect, No. Does it do the job (sharpening) well, Yes. See *American Woodturner Journal* December 2012 for details on conversion.

I spent $76 for the HF belt sander and roughly $30-45 to convert it to a sharpening system (not including additional belts which are a maintenance item), so ~$120 total for something that competes with the big-dollar sharpening systems.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No I need a sander. My plan was to just cut a circle from laminated shelving and use psa sandpaper, attach the whole shebang to a motor. Build a table.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I'm just finishing converting one of these into a sharpening rig for turning tools. So far, so good.

-Gerry


----------



## mnpete (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the review! I was just eyeing this one with the latest coupon out there. Maybe I'll take a pass.


----------



## Purrmaster (Sep 1, 2012)

Perhaps I should add that I was in Harbor Freight the other day and looking at their machines. They have several which use the exact same small table that this machine does. And on those machines the table was equally wiggly. I don't believe their larger, freestanding belt sander uses that design.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thnx for the review. I've been kickin round gettin the larger 6×48" for a long time. HF has some good, some bad stuff.


----------

